# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  اساتید محترم ! کمک ؟

## kahrizak

سلام 
من می خوام یه برنامه تحت ویندوز بسازم
ولی می خوام بدون Frame work و win installer در سیستم مقصد نصب بشه
راهی هست  :افسرده:

----------


## mohamad.zakery

shoma mitunin az mohithaie gheire .net estefade konid,mese com
mitunin az vb6 ia vC++‎6  ia borland delphi estefade konid.ino ham begam agar az khadamat khas ia az componentha estefade conid ,baraie ejra barname niaz be nasb in library ha darid.
movafagh bashid.

----------


## ROSTAM2

> ولی می خوام بدون Frame work و win installer در سیستم مقصد نصب


برای win installer که نیازه یه ویندوز بروز نشده است و الا اگه ویندوز بروز باشه که نیاز به FRAMEWORK هم ندار اما اگه Reference هایی که استفاده کردی تو برنامتون Copy Local کنی ...

----------

